# Wishlists: separately match series and episode titles



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

It would be great if TiVo would do this. Too many of my Wishlists match unrelated bogus shows because one show uses another's series title for an episode title, or vice versa. An exact Wishlist is a better Wishlist.


----------

